# How bad are my forks? Suntour XCP 75 DJ



## Fuel53 (Nov 1, 2006)

So I bought a lighly used 05 IH Chimpira, has these Suntour XCP 75 DJ's on it, 120mm. I am usually a trail/XC rider but I will be spending 7 months or so in a place where urban/DJ is the only option, I dont plan on beating them too bad but you never know. I weigh 210. Any one know about these things? Can I put a stiffer spring in there? Thanks.


----------

